# HELP NEEDED ASAP! Epson Sylus Pro 7600 Ink compatablilty



## foster177 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Hope this post is in the correct place

i have been offered a good deal on an Epson Stylus Pro 7600

I want to use it to print onto material such as MDP Digiflex

i know i need to use eco solvent ink for this

my question is does anyone know if this will work with the printer my theory is to use a CISS system and use the eco solvent ink but i have been searching online but theres not much information if this can be done

any help at all would be really appreciated!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Nope Cant be done.


----------



## foster177 (Jun 11, 2014)

There dosnt seem to be a definatly yes or no online I spoke to someone once when I was going to buy a HP printer I was told that epson printers where compatible print heads for eco solvent ink?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well think Epson would be your best bet to ask. They are good at getting back to support emails. 
I would add that add that since there is little to no info out there on it then its probably not doable or worth doing. Solvent inks are corrosive and if the heads aren't made for them they will get eaten up. 
Seems like your waiting for someone to say Yes it can be done so you can , so why not just go ahead and do it. ?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

NO, DON'T DO IT!!!
The head will be fine, but the rest of the printer insides will turn into icky goo ... you would need to replace so much of the internals of the printer to make it doable there'd be no point.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I purchased a epson 7600 just to do that and im telling you you cant do it.

you need to change out so much stuff and add a heater to dry the ink


----------



## Heiphoto (Dec 22, 2014)

Did you get your answer yet? Seems your replies are not accurate. You need not change a thing except the ink. BUT, you must flush system monthly and the best flush system is by Vermont ink. Buy the flush from Inkjet Mall, but the refillable cartridges and chip resister from eBay, Aliexpress.com or InkPro2day.com is cheapest in US. As for drying issue's (if any) on sub cloth or anything for that matter. Let stand and do not fold or wrinkle materiel. In worse cast, I have used 1500watt hair dryer set at low approx 12 inches away while fanning it over materiel. Some cheap materiel can cause drying issue at times. But, never had any issue.

If it helps use it and if not, that's fine. Have fun and make money!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

If the above info is true, and I highly doubt that it is, then I would recommend buying the flush manufactured or recommended by the maker of the inks you are using.


----------

